# How to Reset Automatic Transmission



## GTI_PAT (Feb 25, 2002)

Does anyone know how to reset the Automatic Transmission. I pulled some plugs last night while I was cleaning (no water) the engine, and the CE light came on and now the tranny changes gears at 4000. I read one time that MKIVs have an adaptive automatic transmission that can be reset to the driver's style. Does this apply to my '98 GLX?

I tried making a search, but I couldn't find anything. Any help would be great.


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (GTI_PAT)*

You didn't get any results to your search, because the automatic transmission is rarely referred to on this forum. Lucky for you, I have have one, as well as a Bentley








Here's the info from that: 
- Ignition on (not engine)
- Gas pedal down all the way for min. of 5 seconds
- Ingition off

Or you can use the vag-com. Hopefully this helps?


[Modified by Frankenwagen, 2:01 PM 4-15-2002]


----------



## dr()opy (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (Frankenwagen)*

so at what rpm point does either of your Vr6 auto trannies shift at...? and what's the normal shift points also..?


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (GTI_PAT)*

1. Put your key in the ignition and turn ignition to the on position (the position right before you start the car) 
2. Hold down the gas pedal pressing the button under the pedal for at least 20 seconds. 
3. Let foot off pedal and start car. Be sure that you do no turn ignition off because that will void the reset


----------



## GTI_PAT (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (FastVR6VW)*

Awesome, thanks Frankenwagen and FastVR6VW for your help. 
I am going outside right now....good to know there are some helpful dubbers out there I can count on.


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (GTI_PAT)*

dr()opy......
shift points vary depending on the amount the throttle is depressed, as well as the "mode" the transmission is in (there are two, equating to 'sport' and 'econo').
Under passive/normal driving it shifts soon (especially out of 1st), and under hard driving it shifts later, but still quite quickly out of first (unless you are literally flooring it). 
hope this helps a little.


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (GTI_PAT)*

so how do u put it into "sport" mode? I heard about this a while ago.


----------



## dr()opy (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (Frankenwagen)*

Thanks Frankenwagen.....! for your reply..!


----------



## hotpprs (May 15, 2002)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (RonN)*

Just wanted to update this for the archives because this post seems to conflict with most of the other ones I've seen on this topic.

I used the procedure where you turn the ignition off after you hold down the pedal, and that worked. I took the key out and then put it back in and restarted the car and it still held the reset.

Maybe it does work if you just start the car after the 20 seconds also, I wouldn't know and can't try it being that my car is OK now. But from my experience, turning the key off does not void the reset.

I have a 2002 Jetta TDI wagon automatic. I just started having problems around 39,000 miles, in reverse and 1st gear. Reverse seemed like it didn't want to engage, but reading other posts, it just takes longer than normal when the adaptive transmission settings are messed up. In first gear, it would lurch forward when I just touched the accelerator, but was fine in the other gears.

Good thing I found the posts on this reset procedure, everyone should know about this. I was ready to schedule an appointment, and it's Christmas week, and I didn't need the hassle of begging the dealer for an emergency appointment, and being without my car for a day or two when I have so many things to do.

Also, just realized that the transmission is a closed system, you can't check or add transmission fluid like most cars. Why can't they just put a note about this in the index so you don't have to go through hoops to find this out? I had 5 of my co-workers baffled on why we all couldn't find the transmission dipstick!

Maybe it's in the service manuals somewhere, but if it is, it should be easier to find.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (hotpprs)*

so how long keep foot on pedal? what happen if I hold longer? will not reset?


----------



## hotpprs (May 15, 2002)

I think it's just a minimum of 20 seconds to activate the reset so you don't do it by mistake.
I imagine it wouldn't make a difference how long you keep it pressed past 20 seconds.


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (Frankenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frankenwagen* »_You didn't get any results to your search, because the automatic transmission is rarely referred to on this forum. Lucky for you, I have have one, as well as a Bentley








Here's the info from that:
Ignition on (not engine)
Gas pedal down all the way for min. of 5 seconds
Ingition off
[Modified by Frankenwagen, 2:01 PM 4-15-2002]

The above is the alternate procedure to perform the transmission adaptation (synchronize to the throttle body) without Vag-Com.
Now if you want to engage Sport mode














on a Mk IV: 
Ignition on (not engine)
Depress the gas pedal TWICE to activate the kickdown switch
Release the gas pedal and Immediately start the car
Notice how it shifts different?










_Modified by T99inFL at 3:16 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (T99inFL)*

thats good info, some other info we should all know is
up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right , a, b, select start gets you alot of guys in contra.....


----------



## cnap (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_thats good info, some other info we should all know is
up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right , a, b, select start gets you alot of guys in contra.....

Dude, it's *B*, *A* then *Start* (or *Select* *Start* for two players)


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (cnap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnap* »_
Dude, it's *B*, *A* then *Start* (or *Select* *Start* for two players)









Agreed!!


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (hotpprs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotpprs* »_ I had 5 of my co-workers baffled on why we all couldn't find the transmission dipstick!


the 01M, 09A trannies dont have the traditional dipstick, its a "sealed" tranny... you need to get the kit for the dipstick at the dealer, its a small tube that screws in the pan and when filling the transmission, check to see if there's fluid dripping out of there...
01M Transmission, Checking ATF Level, Changing ATF


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (T99inFL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T99inFL* »_
The above is the alternate procedure to perform the transmission adaptation (synchronize to the throttle body) without Vag-Com.
Now if you want to engage Sport mode














on a Mk IV: 
Ignition on (not engine)
*Depress the gas pedal TWICE to activate the kickdown switch*
Release the gas pedal and Immediately start the car
Notice how it shifts different?









_Modified by T99inFL at 3:16 AM 12-22-2003_

just curious on the bolded part, how long to hold the pedal down? same 20 second deal?


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (DaFabolous2.0)*

Does this reset system work with the 'ancient' 096 trannies from the 95 and earlier vr's?


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (T99inFL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T99inFL* »_
The above is the alternate procedure to perform the transmission adaptation (synchronize to the throttle body) without Vag-Com.
Now if you want to engage Sport mode














on a Mk IV: 
Ignition on (not engine)
Depress the gas pedal TWICE to activate the kickdown switch
Release the gas pedal and Immediately start the car
Notice how it shifts different?








_Modified by T99inFL at 3:16 AM 12-22-2003_

wondering if this still works (or makes any difference) w/chipped ecu?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_
just curious on the bolded part, how long to hold the pedal down? same 20 second deal?

No, you just click the switch twice.

Now does resetting the transmission put it back in economy mode, or does it reset to the basic sport programming?


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (13minutes)*

I tried the "sport mode" hack and didn't notice any different. I have a drive-by-cable, not drive-by-wire - does this make a difference? also must i start it instantly after releasing the gas pedal?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (T99inFL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T99inFL* »_
The above is the alternate procedure to perform the transmission adaptation (synchronize to the throttle body) without Vag-Com.
Now if you want to engage Sport mode














on a Mk IV: 
Ignition on (not engine)
Depress the gas pedal TWICE to activate the kickdown switch
Release the gas pedal and Immediately start the car
Notice how it shifts different?









_Modified by T99inFL at 3:16 AM 12-22-2003_

just wondering, what would happen after driving around after doing the sport mode, and you shut off the car, then start it up again? would it be still in sport mode or would it reset back to normal?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (mujjuman)*

anyone bump please??


----------



## Thrasis (Feb 10, 2005)

Will the sport selection (twice down) have any effect on a tiptronic?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Thrasis)*

someone bump


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

im interested in this too


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*

the best way to play with tranny is to recode transmission with vag-com.look at my thread.

*http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2063606*


----------



## blackshoeshine (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

is there a procedure like this for MK3?


----------



## sworksguy (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (blackshoeshine)*

I did the "tap twice" step with our '00 VR6 Jetta 4spd, and all I can say is, "THANK YOU!" to those who figured this out!

The car FINALLY works like I expeted it to, when we got it 5 years ago!


----------



## Deadman (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (T99inFL)*

Now, if I put my car into "sport" mode, and want to change it back to "Ecconomy" or "Normal" mode, how would I do that??

Just asking in case I have to make another 5 hour road trip and don't want to waste gas.
Thanx all.


----------



## Hengst (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (Deadman)*

I think VW has complicated things. I've seen many cars (OLDER cars too) with the basic, Econo and Power mode (or Normal or Power Mode) switches. Why didn't they just do that??? All this programming with Adaptive tranny etc... what a nightmare. AND they don't tell you about it in the manual. There are times i was to drive slow, it should be just a flick of a button.


----------



## kicemocha2 (Feb 7, 2006)

95 Golf 2.0 4dr. i've been having this transmission problem which when i accerate to 3000rpm, it jumps to 4000. i tried the method it seems work~ i tried the sport mode, cant' tell if it kicks. going to have the golf checked tomorrow. first VW car. looking forward~


----------



## skoty (Sep 8, 2004)

All I can say is THANK YOU SO MUCH! Everyone with a MKIV Auto needs to know about this. Pushing the throttle 2 times didnt do anything, but the 20 seconds did. I didn't know my 2.0 could even go like that! Thank you so much, that has put a massive smile on my face.


----------



## Petercar (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (GTI_PAT)*

I did this procedure on my '03 Tip. I use tip 99% of the time.
Am I imagining better faster smoother shifts ? (20 sec reset)


----------



## Thaya (Nov 16, 2011)

I wonder the 20sec would work on my 2000 golf turbo?


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

i will try this too and see what happens.




Petercar said:


> I did this procedure on my '03 Tip. I use tip 99% of the time.
> Am I imagining better faster smoother shifts ? (20 sec reset)


----------



## VincewagenR32 (Nov 7, 2010)

opcorn: just bumping this for knowledge =)


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Thaya said:


> I wonder the 20sec would work on my 2000 golf turbo?


walk out there and try it


----------



## dannybarnett (Oct 22, 2014)

*Transmission shift re-set*

Question:

Does this proceedure also apply to a 1999 passat 1.8t, with tiptronic trans :
Does the 99 passat have the MK4 trans ?

Thanks


----------



## Duq (Nov 30, 2013)

*reset*

I just did this on my 05 Jetta TDI which has been shifting odd since I bought from my sister. She never had a problem so hopefully this takes care of the "missed" shifts, slamming into gear, coming out of OD at 76mph, etc. No codes either!! I will find out on the drive home!


----------



## ryannyc (Jun 27, 2014)

good to know


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2019)

😄


----------



## Jdowler89 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ooooo mannn this thread saved my life, thanks you lol and I drive a 07 passat 2.0T


----------



## Impartial (Jun 4, 2020)

I have MKIV VR6 Jetta 2001 and this post did wonders for me because the transmission has been shifting all kinds of ways for a while now. The vr6 engine is legendary and if the sport mode works you can catch me smoking fools on the highway.

Does anyone know anything about a TCM going bad over water damage ?

Also, thanks to those guys in 2002 for starting this thread.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

^ Yes it is possible to get water damage to the tcm. The sensors as well. Not very common but I have seen it. If a puddle of water is hit at a decent speed, it will force water in. Just like getting too close with a pressure washer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoSol (May 15, 2021)

Frankenwagen said:


> *Re: How to Reset Automatic Transmission (GTI_PAT)*
> 
> You didn't get any results to your search, because the automatic transmission is rarely referred to on this forum. Lucky for you, I have have one, as well as a Bentley
> 
> ...


Thank you guys for this thread will try it tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2020)

Seems some would read through a thread or take a course ,buy a book before repeating the same questions over and over ..huh huh huh. Damn smdh


----------



## chuckstanley1969as (2 mo ago)

GTI_PAT said:


> Does anyone know how to reset the Automatic Transmission. I pulled some plugs last night while I was cleaning (no water) the engine, and the CE light came on and now the tranny changes gears at 4000. I read one time that MKIVs have an adaptive automatic transmission that can be reset to the driver's style. Does this apply to my '98 GLX? I tried making a search, but I couldn't find anything. Any help would be great.


 I have a 2002 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8 l turbo 5-speed automatic how I reset my computer was one of the tips that someone put on here turn the switch on held the gas down for 20 seconds crunk it up drove it yeah it acting funny my reverse started working the drive was working fine anyways and now every time I stop I put it in reverse and it works you might try that I done in mind several times to get it to work but it did work


----------



## chuckstanley1969as (2 mo ago)

hotpprs said:


> I think it's just a minimum of 20 seconds to activate the reset so you don't do it by mistake.
> I imagine it wouldn't make a difference how long you keep it pressed past 20 seconds.


I I was amazed it worked on mine by holding the gas 20 seconds with the car in park then Crank it up drove it and it reset my car and now my reverse works


----------



## chuckstanley1969as (2 mo ago)

chuckstanley1969as said:


> I have a 2002 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8 l turbo 5-speed automatic how I reset my computer was one of the tips that someone put on here turn the switch on held the gas down for 20 seconds crunk it up drove it yeah it acting funny my reverse started working the drive was working fine anyways and now every time I stop I put it in reverse and it works you might try that I done in mind several times to get it to work but it did work


It works


----------

